# Best electric blanket?



## kylor (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi! So we're thinking of doing some winter camping this season and wonder if anybody ever uses electric blankets in their pop-up's? I saw this article: Best Electric Blanket Reviews 2017 - Sunbeam, Biddeford and it has been very informative.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

chenden said:


> You can definitely use the blankets for sure. I see some of them in the article are reviewed and there are some nice options there.


Yes, I often consider a septic garbage disposal system when thinking about electric blankets. Thank you for that very pertinent link.


----------



## jessica thomas (Feb 18, 2019)

But electric blankets can also be dangerous for diabetics and others who may have decreased sensitivity to heat, leading to the possibility of dangerous and painful burns. I have not used it but one of my friends said it has health risks.


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

have never experienced it. but this is a very interesting discussion to follow


----------



## diazsjonathan7 (May 2, 2019)

*Sunbeam Microplush Heated Electric Blanket is Best*

Purchased Sunbeam Microplush Heated Electric Blanket - Queen Size Beige blanket today, will probably return it. It appears to be well made, controls have a nice pre-heat feature, but I will probably return it for one simple reason: The controls will not remember their settings through a brief power interruption. If you use this to keep warm at night because you turn the house heat down, you will be up during the night reprogramming the controls after every power failure. If your area does not have any power failures, then this blanket will probably work for you, otherwise you should probably look elsewhere: Dean Melville editor at https://finalscope.com/


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

interesting thread, I had the same question


----------



## Gregory Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

I prefer a down comforter over an electric blanket. First, it still works if the power goes out. Second, it's a one-time cost rather than the purchase price plus an ongoing cost for electricity. Third, I don't have to worry about breaking the wires inside the electric blanket. 
Yes, the bed is cold when I get in, and I have to wait a few minutes for my body heat to warm it up, but I can live with that.


----------

